

Ask HN: Do you keep business & personal tasks/projects in one place? - rachelbaker

I run a small 3 person web development shop where we use Basecamp for project management, and I personally have been using Omnifocus for everything else.  I am interested in hearing how others handle these separate aspects of their life.&#60;p&#62;Do you keep "get oil change" and "review client request" in one master place/app?  Why or why not?
======
glasner
I used to have the same workflow. Checkout <http://spootnik.net> to sync
OmniFocus with your Basecamp accounts. Then you can just work in OmniFocus for
the most part.

I've since moved everything into <http://getflow.com>. If you're mainly using
the task lists in Basecamp, have a look at them.

~~~
rachelbaker
I personally was/am having a hard time with items being in two places. The
quick entry feature of Omnifocus made that the dumping ground for tasks, that
then I would go into Basecamp to breakdown, explain, and assign.

I have used spootnik as well, and now I am testing getflow.com for not only
myself but for the team in replacement of Basecamp. I like the quick entry
feature and the delegation....interested in seeing how it compares as a
project management tool to Basecamp.

